# Meal thermos?



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I know what I want I just dont know what it is. I didn’t know where to go for help on this but figure some of you here may know what I’m looking for.

So my brother in law is a paraplegic and lives by himself about a mile away from us. We make and feed him his supper. We just make an extra serving for our family then put it on a plate for him. The routine is we make the food, we eat as a family, then run it over to him. By the time it gets to him it’s cooled and we have to reheat it.

Does anyone know of a plate sized thermos type of container that we can put the meal in to maintain temperature?

Thanks!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I know what I want I just dont know what it is. I didn't know where to go for help on this but figure some of you here may know what I'm looking for.
> 
> So my brother in law is a paraplegic and lives by himself about a mile away from us. We make and feed him his supper. We just make an extra serving for our family then put it on a plate for him. The routine is we make the food, we eat as a family, then run it over to him. By the time it gets to him it's cooled and we have to reheat it.
> 
> ...


only thing that comes to immediate mind is a pizza delivery pouch - deliver on a divided like tray - pre-heat the tray before filling - should stay hot .....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We used these to bring a hot homemade meal to my mom when she broke her hip and couldn't cook.

https://www.katom.com/144-HK93CW.html


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can only add, yes, put his plate in a 200 degree oven, so that the plate and food are warmed. Then put in an insulated bag, your local pizza hut or dominoes may donate one to you.
I wanna say, thank you. I have a lapband, NO WHERE near the strife and troubles your brother has, but most of my food is cold before I finish eating it.
Hot foot has a completely different flavor and texture than warm food.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You are a good man @Leeroy Jenkins

One option is to make a travel style cooler out of styrofoam and duct tape to place the food plate in while transporting it to your brother in law.

I like Deebo's idea about using a Pizza Delivery style container and found some of Amazon;

https://www.amazon.com/Winco-BGPZ-20-Pizza-20-Inch-5-Inch/dp/B001CDTLRW

Good luck Sir and don't forget to tell Mrs Jenkins Slippy says Hey! :vs_smile::vs_wave:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know caterers use steam tables, but they have some brown colored (could be any color I guess) cooler type things to at least keep food somewhat warm till they get to where they're going. Maybe try restaurant supply. What does meals on wheels use?


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

does he have a microwave

al


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> We used these to bring a hot homemade meal to my mom when she broke her hip and couldn't cook.
> 
> https://www.katom.com/144-HK93CW.html


Sounds like a capital idea Sir. Thanks.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Regular cooler couple patio stones/ pavers. Heat stones in the oven to get them hot put in cooler close lid . 10 minute plate food or put food in plastic tupperware type containers from stove and put in cooler . Load up and Head out should keep hot food hot for a good hour. Need more time use more pavers. Put a layer of foil and a towel in the bottom so you do not melt cooler. They sell oven stones but pavers are cheaper and work. Senior center feeding sites do it this way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Place I used to work was the distribution point for meals on wheels. They loaded those up in compartmentalized styro food trays with closeable lids. Keep stuff warm for a long time. If somebody died on their delievery route or was in the hospital or something.they would sometimes give us a left over box. Dang them things were good. Prepared by some fancy five star hotel in Dallas. Enough food to feed a couple of old seasoned citizens for a day or two. They came in all stacked up in a enclosed truck unload them and then pretty ladies would show up in their cars to deliver to each house. Wonderful program for anybody who likes to donate or help a worthy cause. Course sounds like yall are already being a big help to the brother in law. Good job on that!
http://mowsac.org/volunteer/


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Great suggestions everyone... really appreciate it. He does have a microwave but rather keep it fresh.

What we’ve been doing is Putting the food on a plate, cover it with another plate then throw it in a warm over. Seems to work ok. I’m going to check out y’alls suggestions and I will report back.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I did restaurant food delivery, not just pizza, for a bit at one point in my life.
Search food delivery bags, there's a whole slew of sizes and types.
If there's a lot of dead space in the bag a folded towel on top will go a long way in keeping it hot, but your not going that far.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you mention the insulated bags. Since I been thinking on it the meals on wheels meals came in the styro boxes but those went four at a time into the into the insulated bags like pizza is delivered in and were stacked up in the the delivery truck. No doubt that how they stayed warm so long.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

came up today as an interesting "must read" on a few of the composite prepper sites - DIY "wonderbag"

How to Make and Use a Wonderbag | Survivopedia


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Great suggestions everyone... really appreciate it. He does have a microwave but rather keep it fresh.
> 
> What we've been doing is Putting the food on a plate, cover it with another plate then throw it in a warm over. Seems to work ok. I'm going to check out y'alls suggestions and I will report back.


My Dollar General store has the silver lined material in carts, that they use for frozen foods. Probably make a sleeve real easy.


----------

